# Requirements from travelling to Canada???



## FordTruck (Oct 5, 2006)

Wife and I will be celebrating 20 years together next April. We're planning a trip through Upstate NY and across the border to Toronto. Will have 9-10 days for the round-trip. 
What can we expect at the border crossings, both outbound and inbound? (Strip searches  :clown: ?, cursory questions about where we're going and how long we'll be there? Bribes to the border guards? :angry: )
We have the paperwork (passports and drivers licenses, vehicle registration and proof of insurance).

Also any recommendations on RV parks in the Toronto area would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for sharing your experiences. 

FT


----------



## C Nash (Oct 5, 2006)

Re: Requirements from travelling to Canada???

Passport, proof of insurance and vehicle registration was all we had to have in 2004. They may search and ask you how much cash you have and limit on credit cards.  Do not try to carry a gun unless you have done the proper paperwork. They may ask if you have any vegetables and fruit.  They may want to know how long you plan on staying in Canada.  probably will just ck passport, vehicle registration and proff of insurance and send you on your way.  Let us know how your trip turns out.  Some have said the eastern Canadians were very unfriendly but on our trip through Canada to Alaska we found all Canacians very friendly even though they were not very fond of Bush.


----------



## deniloo (Oct 8, 2006)

RE: Requirements from travelling to Canada???

You don't need a passport yet to get into Canada but by next year you may need one. Birth Certificate definitely ( although we have never been asked for it ) Drivers license ( we are always asked for it ) &shot records for pets. Pets have to be at least 6 months old and have had their first rabies vaccination. We live on the St Clair river which has a ferry to Sombra Ontario. We cross quite frequently and really have never had more than a few questions. We travel between here and upstate New York a few times a year and most border guards are serious but polite. The southernborder crossing into Canada at the Peace Bridge seems to be an easier more direct route when crossing with our5th wheel. It will take you right to the QEW.Fill up for fuel on the thruway before going into Canada as prices are pretty high there. (Labor day weekend liters converted, we paid $3.98 per gallon for unleaded)


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 9, 2006)

RE: Requirements from travelling to Canada???

$3.98/gallon for unleaded in Canada.  Must be Bush's fault. :laugh:


----------



## deniloo (Oct 10, 2006)

RE: Requirements from travelling to Canada???

Yeah......lol His cousin Pierre W Bush


----------



## jommer (Oct 12, 2006)

RE: Requirements from travelling to Canada???



I've been to Quebec several times. the questions over the past few trips have been:

asked for driver licences, and country of birth and citizenship
 "purpose of travel"
"How long will you be staying"
"do you have any weapons or mace" 
"will you be leaving anything in canada"
"do you have more than $10,000 in cash" (note: the wrong answser is "i wish")
"do you have more than 1 carton cigettes/person"


with pets i need vet card with vac. rabies shot need to be within 2 years.

although never asked, be aware there is a special candian insurance card. your agent can make one up for your (mine for free). it's just a bi-ligual (french/english) card and confirms your carrier will honor cliams in Canada. they'll need to know the dates you'll be there.

on trips back:

driver licence birth/citz
do you have more than $10,000 cash 
how long was your stay
do you have any citrus
how much have you spent

they use to ask about beef, but i think the mad-cow stuff is over with.

also make sure they're not too much mud on you rv. i almost got turned back for a dirty atv.

the 'how much have you spent" part you might want to look into.. there's a limit on how much you can bring back based on your lenght of stay. (i think it's $700 of less than a week and $1500 over a week).. no need to worry money spent on stuff you not bring back, like meals, ect.


besides that my best advice is to get your canadian cash for ATM's. your bank will get you the best rate.. the exchange places will cost you 3-10%.


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 18, 2006)

Re: Requirements from travelling to Canada???

Dang it.  I thought it was Bush's fault.  Now you tell me its Canadian Taxes.  I thought Bush controlled the price of oil World wide.  Just can't believe everything you hear.


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 18, 2006)

RE: Requirements from travelling to Canada???

Hey Al Wells, I feel for you being born out in Western Canada and now living in Eastern Canada.  I was born and raised in the friendly Western U.S.A. I think being rude and unfriendly is common to Northeastern North American.  The Northeastern U.S. citizens are not overly friendly either.  They tend to be elitists.  However, if you are talking about the Providence of Quebec there is nothing nice I can say about them.  Their behavior is abominable. :dead:  Just my opinion.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 18, 2006)

Re: Requirements from travelling to Canada???

Dang DL, That diesel smoke must be getting to you.  Now you are using words that I have to look up to see what you mean.  Canadians were great through western Canada except the border people.  Started to tell them it was none of their business how much money we had  .  Sure glad the better half slaped me first.  I would have probably got to see how nice their jail cells were :laugh:


----------



## bazzer (Oct 20, 2006)

Re: Requirements from travelling to Canada???

Hi chelse,surley you've heard of the abominable snowman?same thing send them south they melt  :laugh: as for the price of fuel, where do you think they got the idea to tax it to the hilt but good old UK where we pay about 80% tax.   .    A young boy swallows a coin & is choking it's mother is screaming for help, a man rushes up grabs the boy and puts his mouth over the boys, after a minute the man spits out the coin, the mother crying with relief says " thank you doctor it was so lucky that you were here", "I'm glad I could be of service but I'm not a doctor, I'm a TAX collector"!  :laugh:  :laugh: Bazzer UK.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 20, 2006)

Re: Requirements from travelling to Canada???

We spent about two weeks in the province of Quebec just last month. We visited Quebec City, Montreal and several other place and we found the people to be friendly and helpful. Most do understand English and will shift to it if you talk to them, even though they normally speak French. We have very little difficulty and it was a great trip. Our only gripe was that we did get tired of being told how all violence comes from America, but that was a minor thing.


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 20, 2006)

Re: Requirements from travelling to Canada???

Kirk, glad they shifted to English for you.  In my experience 8 years ago, the only way I could get them to speak English was if they thought they couldn't get my money any other way.  I thought Quebec City was great, but didn't think much of the citizens.  Typical French.  I also thought it would have been nice if they included regulatory/info signs in English since they are surrounded by English speaking people and they do want visitors to spend money.  Maybe, just maybe, visitors would stay longer and spend more money if they felt like they were appreciated and not held in contempt. :evil:


----------



## Al Wells (Oct 24, 2006)

Re: Requirements from travelling to Canada???

DL...I'm glad I'm not the only one who finds a difference in attitudes of people. Many Torontonians consider Toronto (where I work), to be the center of the universe! Quebec folk can be friendly, but some have a real hatred for any other Canadians, particularly those from Ontario...similiar to the Hatfield's & McCoy's . An Ontario license plate often precipitates animosity, but usually they are at least tolerant of other visitors. It is unfair to lump them all together, however, as having a bad attitude, as there are some very nice people who live in Quebec. Speaking of violence...Montreal has some of the worse violence in Canada, especially with gangs! Who are they to point fingers? As for English signs...Quebec have so-called "Language Police" who will fine or even shut down a business that has signage in English only, or not showing French in a larger font than English. Many English speaking Canadians who live in Quebec see this as discrimination against them, in their own country...

Albert


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 24, 2006)

Re: Requirements from travelling to Canada???

Hey Albert,  I guess we all have problems no matter where we live.  I would think the Quebec folks would give some thought as to how much better off they could be economically if they tried to get along with everybody and not drive visitors away.  I guess they just don't care.


----------



## Al Wells (Oct 25, 2006)

Re: Requirements from travelling to Canada???

HI DL...I too, do not understand the mind set of the French. Apparently, even Paris, France used to snub visitors, so it may well be a cultural issue. I have met some wonderful "Quebecois" who were polite, big hearted and full of "joie de vie". Sadly, I have had more experience with those who were arrogant, sarcastic and would often switch to the French language in front of you, to verbalize some disparaging comments to their colleagues, who would have a good laugh at my expense. Most of these encounters were business related, to keep things in perspective, but even pleasure trips, were not so "pleasant". 

Quebec is a beautiful Province, rich in historical attractions, great skiing and good food! I found Quebec City, by far, to be the place to visit as a tourist. Many places rely on tourism for their bread and butter. But...I still head down to the U.S. when I travel to the Eastern Provinces, just to avoid the place...

Albert


----------



## archbeako (Nov 11, 2006)

Re: Requirements from travelling to Canada???

Wait a minute!  Is this Al Wells, ace cricketer, drummer, trombonist, and irrigation canal cyclist?  Surely my beady little eyes deceive me!  Quck, nurse.  The screens!
For a French translation please refer to a box of Shreddies cereal.  Je l'amie; Je l'aime!


----------



## Al Wells (Nov 14, 2006)

Re: Requirements from travelling to Canada???

Steve:

Don't forget catching Kokanee salmon by hand; scree climbing; falling off trail horses and fighting off black bears...along with my many other talents 

Albert


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 26, 2007)

Re: Requirements from travelling to Canada???

I do have a heart.  This morning I politely exchanged my 4 quarters for a $1.00 bill with the Quebec lady RV'er so she could use the washing machine in the laundry room (yes I'm the laundry boy).  I then had to go out to my truck and get 4 more quarters so I could use the dryer.  See I'm a nice guy to foreign visitors.


----------

